# Its getting cold fuel additive?



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

With the first few cold spells already happening is any one running a fuel additive and what are you running? any concerns with voiding warranty. And how about some thing like Power service diesel kleen with cetane boost is i it worth trying to raise them numbers? Granted i live in missouri so nights below 0 are not to common but still happen. but i dont want to worry about my fuel gelling up.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm using Stanadyne Winter 1000 during cold weather, but I live in Northern Iowa, so it gets really cold up here. During the summer, I don't use anything.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

-50f aint uncommon here

but the fuel is good here

i add no additives.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Everybody seems to have a different opinion on this. I have never used an additive and never had a problem in 87K miles. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Using AMSoil injector clean/cold flow additive here. Past power service user with no issues.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> -50f aint uncommon here
> 
> but the fuel is good here
> 
> i add no additives.


Yeah same here, had an F-250 diesel before and now the Cruze. We can only get winter fuel here, no choice. Our fuel is good for at least -40F/C likely colder. Never add anything, for the 1-2% loss in MPG on winter fuel, just fill up with that if you have an option then you don't have to worry about gelling. If good winter fuel is not available for some reason I would definitely use an additive if there is a chance of it getting cold enough to gel the fuel you have.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I use Shell V-Power exclusively. No additives and no problems.


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

Is there any way to tell if the station actually sell winter blend?


----------

